# Weird place for this but...



## Solidman82 (Jan 17, 2007)

If there's a Grappling thread wouldn't it also be prudent to have a striking thread? Any thoughts? Any response from admin?


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 17, 2007)

Solidman82 said:


> If there's a Grappling thread wouldn't it also be prudent to have a striking thread? Any thoughts? Any response from admin?


This is a grappling FORUM.  The place for striking would likely be art-specific or it could be placed in the General Martial Arts Discussion forum since striking is covered in SO many arts.


----------



## Solidman82 (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes, I apologize both for my lack of net vocabulary and the placing of this thread. I just consider my self just a striker as my background is TKD, combat Kung Fu, WuShu, Boxing, Kickboxing and Muay Thai. I'm too ambiguous to fit into one place so I find myself browsing over the other forums.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 17, 2007)

No worries - sorry about the SHOUTING - was in a hurry and could have used a more appropriate form of emphasis.

I understand your query, and think if you want to discuss striking in general, the General Martial Arts Discussion would be a good place for that.


----------



## Solidman82 (Jan 17, 2007)

Alrighty, then. I'll make due with what I have at hand.


----------

